# Walleye filleting



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

here is a video i have from this summer. i cleaned over 30 walleye a day 6 days a week and did close to 250 northern.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats some fast filleting.  Thats the time it takes me just to do half of a fish.


----------

